# Sarkozy takes swipe at Obama



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Sarkozy takes swipe at Obama* 

FRENCH leader Nicolas Sarkozy has branded US President Barack Obama as 
"inexperienced". 

According to French newspaper Liberation, he told MPs: "Obama was 
elected only two months ago and had never run a ministry. 

There are certain things on which he has no opinion. And he is not always 
at his best on decision-making." 

Sarkozy calls Obama 'inexperienced' | The Sun |News


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

For once I agree with the French


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

You know you are a pussy when the FRENCH take a swing at you.


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

5-0 said:


> You know you are a pussy when the FRENCH take a swing at you.


And it's even worse when that swing lands hard on target.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*WOW, I knew it would happen eventually, but could the ............... already? 
*


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

It took the French this long to figure that out, I guess they dont read Masscops.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I must have accidentally shredded it. I didnt know the french had cops. That must be interesting when the police and suspects both have their hands up.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

CJIS said:


> For once I agree with the French


I thought the exact same thing. Let's not forget two things:

1) This French President actually seems to be on the conservative side and might be just the guy that that dung heap needs to bring it back into the real world.

2) Look at his name, he's not of French ancestory. I think his parents were Hungarian. This would explain why he's not your typical Fro...'scuse me, Frenchman.:francais: <---I wondered if/when I'd ever use that.

Now for my Daily Peeve, FRANCE.

Whoops, wrong thread.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Obama inexperienced? I totally agree. The French are F****** experts in this area. They are inexperienced in: Fighting for their country or for whatever makes sense; manners; Food (Who eats a snail?); Showing any balls; (Ok they did just kill a few pirates) and the Tour de France (Lance keeps winning the thing!)


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I cant find the damned video but Sarkozy addressed Congress last year and I was impressed.He is a better Conservative then most of the republicans.
Found it http://sayanythingblog.com/entry/video_sarkozys_speech_before_congress/


----------

